# Wanted R32 Intercooler



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey guys. I am after a nice condition r32gtr intercooler thats good for over 600hp.
Thanks


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Got a brand new HKS R type

£1050


----------

